# Where are the best places to **PROMOTE EROTICA**???



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This forum is such a great resource and I appreciate how so many people on here are very supportive  ! 

I am just about to launch a 200 page erotica novel which took me quite a well to put together. 

I am wondering where are the best places to promote erotica stories (to be sold on Amazon Kindle), especially paid promotions?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

KB'er Summer Daniels "What to read after 50SOG" has been called the #1 promo place by a number of erotica folks here. FB page with over 50k followers. Summer rocks.

You could also look into Selena Kitt's "Excessica" but there's a lot of question marks about that to me. The forum is apparently closed and I'm not sure how you get accepted to her site.


----------



## Katrin Xavier (Nov 18, 2012)

We had a little discussion about this very topic a few weeks ago: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150125.msg2177704.html

Seconding the WTRAFSOG page, btw. It has definitely helped sales.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

D.L. Shutter said:


> KB'er Summer Daniels "What to read after 50SOG" has been called the #1 promo place by a number of erotica folks here. FB page with over 50k followers. Summer rocks.
> 
> You could also look into Selena Kitt's "Excessica" but there's a lot of question marks about that to me. The forum is apparently closed and I'm not sure how you get accepted to her site.


I second using Summer's WTRAFSOG Facebook page for erotica. I've sold over 100 books with her fanbase!


----------



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! That is so helpful!  

So the FB page seems to be the best place to go....


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

Excessica is not a place to promote books. At least not right now.

M


----------



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

Any other ideas where I can advertise/promote my erotica books please ?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

markcooper76 said:


> Any other ideas where I can advertise/promote my erotica books please ?


Nooooo ... don't use my WTRAFSOG (What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey) page ... it is no good ... 

Don't go here for example ... where we are closing in on 60,000 fans ... 

https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey

For authors AND readers ... utilize our brand new promo submission form ... created a few weeks ago ...

http://submissions.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I am very new to FB so this may sound silly but how do you post on these FB pages. Are you allowed to just post info about your book? I always thought you neded to get permission first...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Aris Whittier said:


> I am very new to FB so this may sound silly but how do you post on these FB pages. Are you allowed to just post info about your book? I always thought you neded to get permission first...


Aris,

I can't speak for all the pages ... but for mine ... you are more than welcome to post directly on the page. All posts go into the "Recent Posts by Others" section until (and if - with the volume of posts) I get a chance to review them.

Much easier to use our brand new author promo submission form ... it auto generates an email for me that I can then copy and paste onto the FB page ... 

http://submissions.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/

Summer


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Aris,
> 
> I can't speak for all the pages ... but for mine ... you are more than welcome to post directly on the page. All posts go into the "Recent Posts by Others" section until (and if - with the volume of posts) I get a chance to review them.
> 
> ...


Summer,

Thank you! That was painless


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Summer's page looks great.

I've been hunting for a spot to advertise an upcoming psuedonym-written erotica novella.

(geez, that sounds like something you could catch from swimming in canal water...)


----------



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for this Summer! That is so helpful!  

I'll be sure to submit my new erotica novel!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Aris Whittier said:


> Summer,
> 
> Thank you! That was painless


Did you want it to hurt a little? I can get out the clamps ... 

Glad it was a painless process ... I'm getting good feedback on the form ...

Summer


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> Nooooo ... don't use my WTRAFSOG (What To Read After Fifty Shades of Grey) page ... it is no good ...


Oops, Sorry! I must have missed an earlier thread. Thansk for the update.

And I'm ready for my punishment now...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Oops, Sorry! I must have missed an earlier thread. Thansk for the update.
> 
> And I'm ready for my punishment now...


I was going for sarcasm. I may have missed.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> I was going for sarcasm. I may have missed.


I was going for humor and nothing else. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## markcooper76 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I'm def going to be advertising with Summer Daniels at http://submissions.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/

Is there anyone else you suggest to advertise erotica novels besides the above site?

Thanks.


----------

